# TRIBUTE 650



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all
Has anyone out there got a delivery date for the 650 yet?
We have been told by the dealer that it should be before the end of May, but whith no firm date.I would be interested to here from anyone else.
Cheers :lol:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Lazza
They are coming thru now. When we picked up our 550 last Thursday one 650 had just come off the transporter, at Kerrs of Paignton.
Mind you I believe it was ordered before Christmas like ours, so it depends where you are in the queue.
Keep the faith
Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Delivery Date*

I phoned today and was told ours would be here this week. 
It should take a few days to prepare it for us, so we're hoping for middle of next week (which is a familiar place for me 'cos it's where me dad used to knock me if I forgot to put 'wood in t'ole and t'cat b******d off)

We go away to Switzerland the following weekend so we are hoping that the there are no significant teething problems.
I was alos advised that much of the rumours about delayed production, stockpiling, abduction by aliens etc was actually juts rumour, and that 650s are being deliverd to dealers right now.
mmmmmmmm - we'll see.


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

*Tribute 650*

Hi,

I ordered mine early February with a promised delivery of 6 weeks. I sold my existing vehicle within 1 week of placing my order for the Tribute 650. Now I have been told I will not get my vehicle before the end of June. Not now having a M/H this is unacceptable as we have a holiday planned in 3 weeks time. Today we have been up to Brownhills in Newark looking for an alternertive vehicle and although not in quite the same league we are thinking of buying a Bessacarr 520 07 model that has become available for £35,000. We intend to make a decision on Thursday after we have had time to think about but in the meantime have placed a small refundable deposit on the 520 pending our decision. We may now be joining the ever growing ranks of dissatified customers who are cancelling their orders for the Tribute 650. Rather interestingly Brownhills have a 550 up for sale at their site in Newark if anyone is interested. Any one who can give us feed back on Bessacarr particularly the 520 to help with our decision making would be appreciated.

Roy


----------



## 103905 (Apr 15, 2007)

All dealers got a letter from Trigano at the end of April, if you are getting delays ask to see it, my dealer let me read it.... put it like this I got a refund 2 weeks ago on my 650 and picked up an 06 Tribute 2800 miles for 21K with awning. Full size bed and a saving of £10k ( with extras).

New year deliveries are coming through now so add 2 -3 months to your *original* delivery date as an estimate. Some may get them earlier as there has been a fair few cancellations ie what was mine will be here June/ July...


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Heritage

We have a Bessacarr E445, and have been very content with the Bessacarr bit.
Yes the water pump is a litle noisy and the artificial woodgrain is easily marked, the lighting loom needed replacement due to water ingress but this is not uncommon in more expensive vans.
Other than that it is just the logistics and ergonomics, but Hey - we're not at work so we live with it just like we do with the house.
We have had no problems with water ingress into the living area or electrical issues, no plumbing problems and everything else works OK.

If we had:
1. The money
2. The facility to use it solely for camping and not for commuting 

I would buy another Bessacarr, especially on the new Fiat.

But don't make a decision on the strength of this, have a good look round the beastie and make sure you are happy with your own evaluation.

If manufacturers can't be bothered to attend to the detail you can see - what are they doing with the bits you can't see?

I truly hope you make a choice that you are happy with for a long time to come.
All the best.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TRIBUTE 650 UPDATE*

HI ALL
I've just got off the phone to Autotrail.At last i have been told mine will in the next batch of 6 due to be delivered before the end of the month (May)
.Mine was ordered on 21 October so it has been a long wait and it seemed like we would never get it ! We will let you all know when it's actualy on my drive, hopefully before the end of May. 
Cheers Lazza.


----------



## 103888 (Apr 13, 2007)

MMMMMMMM I was told mine will be in the next batch during May !!! ( previous to that it was supposed to be April!! getting a fobbed off feeling 8O :?


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

*Tribute 650*

I think we have all been fobbed off. I am cancelling my order tomorrow for the Tribute 650 and buying a 07 Model Bessacarr 520 that is built and available. I have already secured it with a deposit. We are travelling up to Newark tomorrow to carry out a careful check over of the van. All being well we will be able to keep to all the travel plans we have made for this summer, no thanks to Trigano. I feel badly let down by Trigano and will never order another vehicle with a waiting time but instead search for vehicles that are available from dealer stock.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*YIPPEEEEEE 650 DELIVERD*

Hi all.
After much moaning to autotrial in the past couple of weeks that some lucky people who orderd a 650 in february (4 months after ours)were getting there's,Our 650 came in to Brownhills at Newark yesterday (Friday11 May).So off we raced to Newark to-day Saterday to check it out.
Wow! it looks great,we had smiles on our faces from from ear ear,the tiolet is a bit of a squeeze but everything else looks great.We will be picking it up on Friday and we have got an hours drive back home so we will see how it performs.Good luck to everyone else waiting it is worth the wait. Cheers LAZZA


----------

